# Jackie Chan vs. Kim Possible vs. Jake Long vs. Juniper Lee



## Phantom Kingt (Dec 25, 2009)

They fight tin Kim's school's gym. Well?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 25, 2009)

Jackie owns this with only June giving him some trouble.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 25, 2009)

Jackie from _Jackie Chan Adventures_ (as opposed to the real life version)?

He takes this. In Season 3 he was able to knock Shendu on his ass without using any of the Talismans (though to be fair Shendu only had 2/12 at the time himself). Hak Foo has showings that have him denting steel girders...with his punches...and Jackie fought this guy and won on a regular basis.

The fact that he regularly fended off swarms of Shadowkhan and supernatural enemies seals the deal on this for me.


----------



## Phantom Kingt (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah but the others do similar things also and June is super strong as well.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2009)

Kim Possible, Speedy Shoes, invisible forcefield suit, centurion automated ryfles, oh my God, the rape goes on.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 25, 2009)

OP didn't say whether she got hre super suit or not. Even if she did Jackie can still take her out(maybe).


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 25, 2009)

Jake's not lasting long I can tell you that, the other three have way better feats than he does.

Base Jackie should stomp this. Even without the Talismens he had some insane feats.


----------



## hammer (Dec 25, 2009)

wait so this is animated series jackie?


----------



## Phantom Kingt (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes its the animated one. And Jake does have several advantages all of which can be summed up by saying hes say dragon abilities.

@Valgaav: No she does no have her suit its just her.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 25, 2009)

Phantom Kingt said:


> Yes its the animated one. And Jake does have several advantages all of which can be summed up by saying hes say dragon abilities.
> 
> @Valgaav: No she does no have her suit its just her.



Even with his dragon abilities and flight he's still screwed, Kim and Jackie both have shown that they can take down flying enemies, and Jake's durability isn't all that great either.


----------



## hammer (Dec 25, 2009)

jackie ripps jakes dragon head of and chants some random words yu mo gway gway fi de sao or some shit with a stiff lizzard and blows everyone up


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 25, 2009)

Does Jackie have the Talismans?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 25, 2009)

Mist Puppet said:


> Does Jackie have the Talismans?



Jackie won't need them, Jake Long goes down first, and Base Kim won't last very much longer, though she'll put up a better fight than Jake did. Brining us down to Juniper and Jackie, and Jackie's feats are way better than what Junipers has shown from what i've seen of her show.

Adding Talismans just means Jackie's going to rape.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2009)

Jackie Chan takes this rather easily.


----------



## God (Dec 25, 2009)

>who is juniper lee
>who is tin kim
>kim possible in advanced suit
>jackie or jake
>jackie


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2009)

Kim possible with any given gear wins.
Steel melting laser lipstick, speedy shoes, molecule de-stabilizer, super suit, centurion suit, etc.
Supersuit wins even against most less hack talismans
Without one... ehh.. she's still pretty good, better than what I've seen from juniper lee, but will likely loose to jackie.

Evil Ron with prep, or Monkey Master Ron takes them all together though


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 25, 2009)

I see. 

Base Jackie should be able to take it with high difficulty, and if Kim has her gear, he might need to use the Talismans (specifically the Ox, Rabbit, and Snake talismans).


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 25, 2009)

With no gear for any jackie wins

With gear it's between jackie and juniper.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Dec 26, 2009)

With no super suit Kim is way out of her league here.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 26, 2009)

Not really look back on her fights with Shego, Monkey Fist, etc. But yeah Jackie wins this.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 26, 2009)

Jake and Juniper kill themselves in penance for their shows being a disgrace to cartoons.

Without equipment Jackie would win this fight. With it, he would still win via the talismans.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 26, 2009)

Elaborate on Kim's supersuit and/or other equipment.

How does a fully equipped Kim fair against a fully talisman'd Jackie?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 26, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Jake and Juniper kill themselves in penance for their shows being a disgrace to cartoons.
> 
> Without equipment Jackie would win this fight. With it, he would still win via the talismans.



For Jake I have to agree but June wasn't _that_ bad.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Elaborate on Kim's supersuit and/or other equipment.


Forcefields, invisibility, superspeed, wall crawling able to grab energy and throw it back, and alot of crap.
Centurion suit does pretty much all the work. Jet packs, inteligent aiming, machineguns, etc.
Speedy Shoes practically stop time, while giving super speed. Yes, at the same time. As in "let's try one step forward, woops I'm in France" feats.
Molecule De-Stabilizer destabilizes all molecules. So if you don't have something like force fields, absolute zero or plank heat feats, you die.


> How does a fully equipped Kim fair against a fully talisman'd Jackie?



Speedy Shoes+Molecule destabilizer is pretty h4x. Even more so than the talismans.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2009)

The super suit also gives automatic better than you kung fu skills

So, if you hit it, the suit tanks it, if you break it, the suit repairs itself instantly


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 26, 2009)

Give Jackie Rooster, Rabbit, Ox, and Snake and he wins this whole thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2009)

Let me see if I remember.
Levitationm speed, super strength, and invisibility right?

Not even the best talismans in the set. 
Give him the tiger the pig the snake and the rat, now that's a combo.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 26, 2009)

Balance, laser eyes, invisibility, and turn shit into other shit


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2009)

Snake Ox Dog Dragon

That's all


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 26, 2009)

Give him the dog, the snake, the rabbit and ox, maybe the dragon or horse too.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Balance, laser eyes, invisibility, and turn shit into other shit



Isn't the rat the one that turns things into life?

Balance on a talisman that is a life giver to create a death maker..
Invisibility for the moment necessary to strike and laser vision because dude


You gotta have laser vision.


Also, combining it with evil death maker to make an invisible ranged evil death maker.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 26, 2009)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Give him the dog, the snake, the rabbit and ox, maybe the dragon or horse too.



Screw that, Rabbit, Monkey, Pig, and Snake is what it should be


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Isn't the rat the one that turns things into life?
> 
> Balance on a talisman that is a life giver to create a death maker..
> Invisibility for the moment necessary to strike and laser vision because dude
> ...



Yes, that's what rat does, Monkey is what Ono is thinking of.


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2009)

No, no, no, it's Rabbit, Dog, Snake, and Ox/Dragon


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Isn't the rat the one that turns things into life?



Yes, I was thinking of monkey.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 26, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Screw that, Rabbit, Monkey, Pig, and Snake is what it should be



What don't like super-powered fire punches at mach speeds nobody can see coming?


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Isn't the rat the one that turns things into life?
> 
> Balance on a talisman that is a life giver to create a death maker..
> Invisibility for the moment necessary to strike and laser vision because dude
> ...



Why give him the tiger talisman? Ever notice when Tiger{I'm using that as a name for Jackie's negative half} comes out, Jackie turns into a wuss?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2009)

Then Tiger-Rat FTW.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 26, 2009)

Level7N00b said:


> Why give him the tiger talisman? Ever notice when Tiger{I'm using that as a name for Jackie's negative half} comes out, Jackie turns into a wuss?



Positive Jackie can fight if you push him hard enough, as seen in every case that The Tiger was used.


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 26, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Positive Jackie can fight if you push him hard enough, as seen in every case that The Tiger was used.



I confess, that is indeed true.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 26, 2009)

Juniper, her powers give her the strength and durability to tank anything Jackie, Kim, or Jake can throw at her. And she's strong enough to one shot the humans, and work Jake down in a long, but decisive fight.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 26, 2009)

She does have the most physical strength but how would she beat Jake?


----------



## Omnirix (Dec 26, 2009)

Jackie Chan stomps. Use rat talisman and turns a Galactus action figure alive and Galactus stomps.


----------



## hammer (Dec 26, 2009)

he turns batman alive


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2009)

Horse and Dog take care of his health, Ox and Dragon for his power, Snake and Rabbit for support. What more do you need?


----------



## Phantom Kingt (Dec 26, 2009)

Read the OP people. No tailsmans, no magic, nor gear, nothing. Just straight up h2h. Only exception is Jake who can use his Dragon Powers.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 26, 2009)

Jackie's fought and beat creatures who make Jake look like Tinkerbell.


----------



## hammer (Dec 26, 2009)

he still rapes


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, Jackie'd still win.

And his fighting style is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> more amusing to watch than any of these people.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 26, 2009)

See Jackie w/ ladder fight.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 30, 2009)

Valgaav said:


> She does have the most physical strength but how would she beat Jake?



Grounded enemies have taken him out before, and she's taken far worse than his flames, which I doubt he'd try to use on her anyway. He'll eventually have to land to go after her, as she's quicker than his flames anyway.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 30, 2009)

Bloodlust says he does whatever he can to beat her.


----------



## death1217 (Dec 31, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Let me see if I remember.
> Levitationm speed, super strength, and invisibility right?
> 
> Not even the best talismans in the set.
> Give him the tiger the pig the snake and the rat, now that's a combo.





Michael Jacksőn said:


> Snake Ox Dog Dragon
> 
> That's all





SunnyMoonstone said:


> Give him the dog, the snake, the rabbit and ox, maybe the dragon or horse too.





Emperor Joker said:


> Screw that, Rabbit, Monkey, Pig, and Snake is what it should be



JUST what kind of a weird black magic curse are you making up right now?! snakes ox monkeys?!
on topic: isn't dragon the most powerful talisman?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 31, 2009)

It shoots fire. I really wouldn't put it up there with all the other hax ones.


----------



## death1217 (Dec 31, 2009)

Valgaav said:


> It shoots fire. I really wouldn't put it up there with all the other hax ones.



fire gooood fire burns things every thing burns MUHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 31, 2009)

Jackie wins this fight.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 31, 2009)

Jackie used to beat the fuck out of Hakfu even after he got the power to make tornado things and could only be beat by falling a lot.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm gonna go with jackie.


----------



## ShadowRaze (Dec 31, 2009)

Jackie hands down. Kim is just impossible


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2009)

everything's possible for a possible


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 31, 2009)

death1217 said:


> JUST what kind of a weird black magic curse are you making up right now?! snakes ox monkeys?!
> on topic: isn't dragon the most powerful talisman?



It just shoots out fire and blows crap up, it's not that great compared to ones like Rat, Monkey or Sheep.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 31, 2009)

ShadowRaze said:


> Jackie hands down. Kim is just impossible



Are we really doing this, REALLY?


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 31, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> everything's possible for a possible



you're doing it wrong. its ANYTHING's possible for a possible. not everything.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Dec 31, 2009)

Jackie > Jake > Kim > Lee


----------



## God (Dec 31, 2009)

sheep is stupid as fuck

here are the only necessary ones

snake > invisibility

ox > super strength

dog > immortality

rabbit > super speed

rooster > flight

now what else do you really need


----------



## Robert Haydn (Dec 31, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> ......................



Is there something wrong with that?


----------



## hammer (Dec 31, 2009)

Michael Jacksőn said:


> sheep is stupid as fuck
> 
> here are the only necessary ones
> 
> ...



he gos to japan and uses his talisman to make the life sized gundoms real or batman which ever works


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2009)

Robert Haydn said:


> Is there something wrong with that?



Yes. Why I think you got that backwards.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 31, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Yes. Why I think you got that backwards.



I beleive they had a crossover at one point.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 31, 2009)

waka0793 said:


> I beleive they had a crossover at one point.



Lilo had a crossover with both jake and kim, but I'm not sure kim and jake ever had one.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 31, 2009)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Lilo had a crossover with both jake and kim, but I'm not sure kim and jake ever had one.



yup, that was it, thanks for the correction.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 31, 2009)

Robert Haydn said:


> Jackie > Jake > Kim > Lee



Switch Jake and Kim and you'd be correct.


----------



## God (Dec 31, 2009)

hammer said:


> he gos to japan and uses his talisman to make the life sized gundoms real or batman which ever works



that's   rat


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 31, 2009)

Michael Jacksőn said:


> that's   rat



I thought the rat talismen turned people into animals?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 31, 2009)

waka0793 said:


> I thought the rat talismen turned people into animals?



That's Monkey.


----------



## death1217 (Dec 31, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> That's Monkey.



Sheeps the one that takes out your soul right?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 31, 2009)

death1217 said:


> Sheeps the one that takes out your soul right?



Yeah, Astral Projection and Soul ejection is what Sheep does.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2009)

Astral Projection + Superstrength + tiger+ dragon + rat = Intangible soul punching instant death user.


----------



## God (Dec 31, 2009)

_Kamen Rider Ryoma_

that's all you need to know


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2009)

Sheep is not useless. Combine sheep and superstrength and horse, and you got yourself intangible soul puncher


----------



## God (Dec 31, 2009)

*intangible*

you will be intangible

you are a soul

you cannot touch shit

your body is lying helpless and will be carved up

trust me, it's better to just be invisible then that bullshit

sheep, like tiger, is only there for plot purposes, to take up space etc etc


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2009)

Rooster dosen't mean you fly, means you levitate.
You have to learn how to combo.
Comb speed with sheep with strength and your astral self will kick another astral's self ass bypassing all defenses.


----------



## God (Dec 31, 2009)

in the show they were flying

they might've called it levitating, but if that's what they mean by levitation, then...

i dont get the second part


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2009)

you don't fly by rooster alone
You had to combo rooster and rabbit.


----------

